# Jalapeno conversion



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I have a recipe that calls for 1 minced jalapeno, but at work all we have is bags of sliced jalapenos, so I was just wondering how much of the sliced would I have to use to equal 1 whole pepper ?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## wambly (Jul 22, 2000)

Not sure how wide your slices are, but jalapenos are about two inches long ...

There is a big difference between fresh and pickled jalapenos, I would use about half as much pickled if the recipe was for fresh just due to the spices used in the pickling.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

You'd just eye the amount. But your tongue may not agree with it. Can't you just add to taste in your recipe or are you trying to teach someone else?

I never knew you could buy them pre-sliced, are they de-seeded too?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thank you both. 
No, they peppers still have the seeds in them, they're just sliced and cryovacked. also, I guess in one way it could be looked as if I am teaching someone else, because this is a new recipe, and I need to adjust it so that all the other kitchen staff can make it if need be, all it is a cocktail sauce with cilantro, jalapeno and lime juice added, but I just want to make sure nobody goes to any extremes, and also my manager likes to have recipes that even a three year old could understand.


----------



## relic (Oct 14, 2001)

you might find your answer with the people at the International Chili Society at www.chilicookoff.com

good luck


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I'd say just as much heat as you can handle, and then a bit more  Seriously, don't try to be a hot dog. The heat increases as it sits. If you have the opportunity to taste it as you add the jalapeno, do it a bit at a time.

Kuan


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey Coolj : I would finely dice those peppers and then use standard measurements for my managers recipe box . Remember that the heat in peppers can vary from crop to crop and from season to season . Its the little white membrane that the seeds hang from which contains the heat . So what do you want from your recipe ? Heat , flavor or maybe both . By the way I would contact my produce company and demand that I get a delivery of
fresh whole peppers be they jalapeno , serano or habenero .
Good luck and keep cooking !!!!!!!!!


----------



## vicsstix (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey David!

I read that 10 slices equal one jalapeno.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_...ide=2&article=How_many_slices_in_one_jalapeno


----------

